# '93 M5, what do you think?



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I always loved the E34 M5, what do you guys think, would it cost considerably more to maintain than my E36, which is almost as old?

http://www.concordmotorsport.com/printable.asp?ID=3104


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> I always loved the E34 M5, what do you guys think, would it cost considerably more to maintain than my E36, which is almost as old?


Beeeeyootiful! I think there is an E34 house o experts somewhere- E34.net maybe?

Good luck!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Can't answer your question, but she sure is purdy!!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It's got a real M engine. So yeah, you'll haev to put some effort into keeping it running.


----------



## ARJMServices (Jan 8, 2005)

Now, that is a good looking car!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It's got a real M engine. So yeah, you'll haev to put some effort into keeping it running.


you mean like valve adjustments and stuff? I have a good BMW shop that charges $55/hour, so it won't kill me I think. Price is a little high, considering a Euro M5 runs around $30k, if you can find one.

I love the sound of the motor.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Looks great. :thumbup: 

But I dont recall those being the original wheels...Am I mistaken?

From an upkeep standpoint are the service intervals shorter? Why are the expected expenses higer other than more expensive parts prices?


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Looks great. :thumbup:
> 
> But I dont recall those being the original wheels...Am I mistaken?
> 
> From an upkeep standpoint are the service intervals shorter? Why are the expected expenses higer other than more expensive parts prices?


I'm pretty sure you are right. I think those wheels (style 21) came on the e34 540i M Sport.

The E34 M5 came with style 20s

I like the Style 21s better though! Beautiful car.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

IIRC, throwing stars came standard on E34 M5s from 1993 on (in the US). Before that, we got the turbine/white wall wheels. The throwing stars were on the 540i sport as well.

After owning an E34 525i, I'd say I don't care how fast the M5 version is, your E36 would probably still be more fun to drive in the twisties. IIRC, the E34 M5 is about 3800 lbs and, like all other E34s, has recirculating ball steering that doesn't feel real accurate.

Beautiful car though, with solid quality throughout. :thumbup:

Oh, and why do more than half the cars posted on the internet with throwing stars, have them mounted backwards? What's even better, on the car you posted, the fronts are mounted correctly and the rears are backwards. :loco:

This is the correct direction for them to be mounted...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

PhilH said:


> This is the correct direction for them to be mounted...


Oh GREAT.. something ELSE to drive me nuts that only like six other people will ever see. 

Between you and F1, my social outcast is getting further and further away.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Pics look good, but Vehicle History states that's it's been to a dealership exactly once in it's lifetime, back in 5/99 at 67,189 miles. That would be of some concern to me. As for maintenance costs, sure they'd be on the high side, but this wouldn't be your daily, would it?


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

This one is here in Houston. I'd be  to go take it on a test drive for you 

1991 M5 55K asking $25K

Owner's photo page

I noticed it a few weeks ago on there while looking for a local E39 M5.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

philippek said:


> Pics look good, but Vehicle History states that's it's been to a dealership exactly once in it's lifetime, back in 5/99 at 67,189 miles. That would be of some concern to me. As for maintenance costs, sure they'd be on the high side, but this wouldn't be your daily, would it?


Thanks for the info - that's a bit odd isn't it. I'll be pretty careful if I decide to buy an M5. Yeah, it would be my daily, at least for a while, since a buddy is dying to buy my 325i to make it a track car. 

I haven't driven an E34 M5, but I did get a wild ride at Mont Tremblant circuit in a Euro M5 - that was awesome!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

E34M5! I've said this before, but if I'd bought a E46 coupe instead of the wagon, I probably would have gotten an E34M5 over a E24M6. With the possible exception of the EDC, the chassis/electronics of the E34 are probably just as or more durable than a E36. The engine will need more maintenance (and if it has problems, it will be COSTLY). And the S38 likes gasoline. Lots of it.


----------



## Wengenstein (Feb 20, 2004)

It's bimmer.info.. :thumbup: bmwe34.net is another good resource.

And that's a great looking M5. If you end up picking it up I'd be interested in hearing about your experience with Concord Motosport. They seem like a pretty good independent dealer/shop and I've thought about going up there myself a few times 



PropellerHead said:


> Beeeeyootiful! I think there is an E34 house o experts somewhere- E34.net maybe?
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

I am a little confused about all the excitement in this thread - honestly.

$22,000 for a 92K miles, '93 year model? Isn't it a bit high??? 

I have seen E39 M5s with a bit high, but still lower mileage, go for low $30Ks. So does it makes sense? 

I am really just asking here. Not critisizing. Sorry, I feel like a party pooper....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

philippek said:


> Pics look good, but Vehicle History states that's it's been to a dealership exactly once in it's lifetime, back in 5/99 at 67,189 miles. That would be of some concern to me. As for maintenance costs, sure they'd be on the high side, but this wouldn't be your daily, would it?


FYI,

On older cars (once they are out of warranty by time for a year or two), all the service records disappear from the DCS history. Go ahead and try it with any older BMW you have sitting around. Usually, the few entries that remain are good-will repairs or recalls that were done after the car was out of warranty.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> FYI,
> 
> On older cars (once they are out of warranty by time for a year or two), all the service records disappear from the DCS history. Go ahead and try it with any older BMW you have sitting around. Usually, the few entries that remain are good-will repairs or recalls that were done after the car was out of warranty.


:bow: Correct as usual Sarafil. Didn't consider that...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

MatWiz said:


> I am a little confused about all the excitement in this thread - honestly.
> 
> $22,000 for a 92K miles, '93 year model? Isn't it a bit high???
> 
> ...


First of all, Concord Motorsport always has sky high prices, and it's been on their lot for a long time I think (but not sure). A more realistic price would be like $18k.

And E39 M5s in the low $30k range are probably in sad shape.

Third, the E34 M5 is more of a race-inspired drive than the E39 M5, not that it's a better car, just that it's a different feel. The big inline six has a real charm.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> First of all, Concord Motorsport always has sky high prices, and it's been on their lot for a long time I think (but not sure). A more realistic price would be like $18k.
> 
> And E39 M5s in the low $30k range are probably in sad shape.
> 
> Third, the E34 M5 is more of a race-inspired drive than the E39 M5, not that it's a better car, just that it's a different feel. The big inline six has a real charm.


I have npoticed this car on their website too. Have you gone up and driven it? How is COncord Motorsport (just curious). They have had a red 91 M5 on their lot for almost 2 years. I wonder if they are flexible in price.

Ed


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

edsmax said:


> I have npoticed this car on their website too. Have you gone up and driven it? How is COncord Motorsport (just curious). They have had a red 91 M5 on their lot for almost 2 years. I wonder if they are flexible in price.
> 
> Ed


I drove one of their cars years ago, an E34 540i, and it felt kind of crappy. They seem to have a good rep, but their prices are so high I don't know. Every time they have a car I like, it seems like it's like $6000 over retail.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> I drove one of their cars years ago, an E34 540i, and it felt kind of crappy. They seem to have a good rep, but their prices are so high I don't know. Every time they have a car I like, it seems like it's like $6000 over retail.


I agree regarding your observation on higher prices. When I was first shopping for my BMW, I would periodically check their inventory online. They seemed to have a decent selection, but never saw "the one" there. Even if I did, it would have been priced higher than market. Not too sure I would want to make a 2 hour drive to check out a car only for them to not be willing to negotiate.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

I love E34s and I love the way E34 M5 looks. I obviously considered it at some point and test drove 3 examples. What can I say? Coming from E36 or E46 you will be very very disappointed. It's a huge, unresponsive car with terrible steering and fantastically sounding engine. That pretty much sums it up. I still turn my head each time I see one on the street. And I love watching that scene in "Ronin"...


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

Wallenrod said:


> I love E34s and I love the way E34 M5 looks. I obviously considered it at some point and test drove 3 examples. What can I say? Coming from E36 or E46 you will be very very disappointed. It's a huge, unresponsive car with terrible steering and fantastically sounding engine. That pretty much sums it up. I still turn my head each time I see one on the street. And I love watching that scene in "Ronin"...


Never drove an E34 but based on what I have read, your analysis is dead on. It is also interesting to note that at all my local BMWCCA track events, 95% of the cars are 3 series. I would imagine the 5 series is a great car, but just not as nimble.

LOVE RONIN. QUESTION for you: Does the E34 M5 sound like the car in the movie? I didn't know if they inserted some engine noise from another car. The car in the movie sounds great. I have never heard an E34 M5 at full song in person...


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

edsmax said:


> Never drove an E34 but based on what I have read, your analysis is dead on. It is also interesting to note that at all my local BMWCCA track events, 95% of the cars are 3 series. I would imagine the 5 series is a great car, but just not as nimble.
> 
> LOVE RONIN. QUESTION for you: Does the E34 M5 sound like the car in the movie? I didn't know if they inserted some engine noise from another car. The car in the movie sounds great. I have never heard an E34 M5 at full song in person...


Don't know about the movie soundtrack but downshift at speed in E34 M5 is quite an aural experience. Modern bmws don't sound anything like it.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

edsmax said:


> Never drove an E34 but based on what I have read, your analysis is dead on. It is also interesting to note that at all my local BMWCCA track events, 95% of the cars are 3 series. I would imagine the 5 series is a great car, but just not as nimble.
> 
> LOVE RONIN. QUESTION for you: Does the E34 M5 sound like the car in the movie? I didn't know if they inserted some engine noise from another car. The car in the movie sounds great. I have never heard an E34 M5 at full song in person...


I think the E34 M5 is one of the best sounding BMWs. The car is great on a track, I got a ride in a Euro M5 at Tremblant, and we were flying. It's been too long since I drove an E34 to judge the steering though, I wasn't familiar with BMWs at the time.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

That is a nice looking example of a great model :thumbup: but the red one in back really gets my juices flowing.


----------



## KingSix (Apr 1, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my time with Concord Motorsport, I have been on the phone several times with them, wanting to buy Dinan parts( they are an official Dinan retailer) But they can't seem to find their collective asses with both hands... 2 weeks passed and barely a phone call back, and when they did call back he asked me if I wanted parts for a 335? wtf is a 335 ? I lost all faith in them and will be finding another Dinan retailer to do business with, somebody who is interested in making money... cuz obviously they have enough.. besides if they are this bad before they have my car, how bad are they going to be when they actually have it .. hope you have better luck dealing with them than I did ...


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> I always loved the E34 M5, what do you guys think, would it cost considerably more to maintain than my E36, which is almost as old?


Quite impressive.

If only one could see this with an M- Style steering wheel, it would completely change its interior for the better.

:thumbup:


----------

